# Smoking Chocolate (you read that right)



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

So anthony said that he and others experienced relief on eating chocolate, he believes that this is because of a chemical called "Phenethylamine" (PEA). But wikipedia says "phenethylamine is rapidly metabolized by the enzyme MAO-B, preventing significant concentrations from reaching the brain". So I was wondering (not that I'll be attempting it any time soon) if smoking it would get this chemical into our brains and give us some relief.

I know, I know; it sounds stupid.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Brando2600 said:


> So anthony said that he and others experienced relief on eating chocolate, he believes that this is because of a chemical called "Phenethylamine" (PEA). But wikipedia says "phenethylamine is rapidly metabolized by the enzyme MAO-B, preventing significant concentrations from reaching the brain". So I was wondering (not that I'll be attempting it any time soon) if smoking it would get this chemical into our brains and give us some relief.
> 
> I know, I know; it sounds stupid.


Snorting would work better. Get to snorting some chocolate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2010)

hmm... worth a try. its not like chocolate will give us a panic attack like weed did once. haha


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Try railing a fat line of powdered cocoa


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

My great grandma lived to be 100 years old. Her health was in near perfect condition until she was 98. She ate a king size Hershey's bar everyday of her life and would tell people that was her secret.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't think it's a stupid idea, at this point anything is worth trying. lol


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm leaning more toward the cinnamon theory myself...


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

I ate a lot of chocolate today. Not to beat DP. I just aspire to be a big fat fuck. And I feel identical to the way I felt this morning. Except I smell like a mars bar and feel like a bloated corpse.

And then I prayed. For loooordy jeeeesus, christ himself to come DOWN UHHH.....TO CLEAN ME OF MY SINS UH....RID ME OF THIS THING YEAAAH....AMEN

HOLLLA FUCKING LOOYAAAAAAAAH! AND GUESS WHAT HAPPENED? not a fucking thing.

back to the drawing board.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

938721 said:


> I ate a lot of chocolate today. Not to beat DP. I just aspire to be a big fat fuck. And I feel identical to the way I felt this morning. Except I smell like a mars bar and feel like a bloated corpse.
> 
> And then I prayed. For loooordy jeeeesus, christ himself to come DOWN UHHH.....TO CLEAN ME OF MY SINS UH....RID ME OF THIS THING YEAAAH....AMEN
> 
> ...


Okay. Smoke one for me, dude.


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

I really think if you believe that something will work it will work, as crazy as that sounds.. its true. People talk about carrots and stuff of that nature could improve your sight. Though eating carrots may do so, will it make that much of a significant difference.... probably not but if you believe in it enough you may see the world in a new clarity. I really not sure on the bioavailabilty of chocolate but maybe you should try plugging it, I really think you're best off eating it and not wasting it trying to smoke it. I feel how you just want something to help but I wouldn't count on smoking chocolate to be that fix.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> So anthony said that he and others experienced relief on eating chocolate, he believes that this is because of a chemical called "Phenethylamine" (PEA). But wikipedia says "phenethylamine is rapidly metabolized by the enzyme MAO-B, preventing significant concentrations from reaching the brain". So I was wondering (not that I'll be attempting it any time soon) if smoking it would get this chemical into our brains and give us some relief.
> 
> I know, I know; it sounds stupid.


I'd suggest being careful about smoking stuff. Chocolate might be ok but don't count on the PEA being the same after it has been burning.

There are a lot of things you can take internal and it isn't a problem because of the blood-brain-barrier. However there is no blood-brain-barrier for what goes up the nose. For this reason it is _safe_ to inject heroin but if you snort it it causes toxic encephalitis.

Here is something to volunteer for: Chocolate


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

The longest lived human recorded in history (Jean Calment -or some other spelling) ate large doses of chocolate every month too (also olive oil). There is scientific evidence that it's very healthy in a number of ways, its also a mild stimulant (has some caffeine in it). It improves mood also.

The thing is, what you really want for health is -cocoa-. Chocolate is less healthy- especially if it has a lot of sugar and fats in it. I wouldn't recommend smoking chocolate (i dont know why you'de even want to do that). Consuming it normally works fine. Lately i swear by a cocoa every day. Pure cocoa powder is the healthiest form of the good stuff. The fat and sugar in normal chocolate are liable to make you feel worse. I drink cocoa with water, cinnamon and vanilla. It's nice (just don't expect it to taste like the usual 'chocolate' taste). It does improve my mood and make me feel better. The only problem is i'm getting addicted to it and drinking/eating too much to the point that i get a caffeine overdose (ie it starts to make DP/R worse).

But that can be dealt with by drinking a standard amount. I also sometimes eat 85-90% Dark chocolate.

Lately i've been feeling very happy but also quite weird (almost dizzy). I think megadoses of cocoa have something to do with it.

In conclusion i would recommend about a tablespoon of cocoa every day (you can drink it with milk too, i just prefer water). It definately has improved my mood.


----------

